# looking for school @ Rotterdam



## Carol0905 (Aug 8, 2012)

Does anyone know The Blijberg International School @ Rotterdam is a good school or not ? is it difficult to apply for this school ? My son is 4 years old and how much for this school per month ?? 

Does anyone recommend any school for 4 years old ?

Thanks alot !!


----------

